# Aristocraft Power & Conrol



## Hoot24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Everybody. Newbie to the forum here.... train operator/collector across many gauges for many years. So this is my latest hair-brained idea.... I am going to build an overhead indoor track which will run around my 1st floor area. About 10 years ago I started purchasing Aristocraft "stuff" thinking my LST empire would grow and develop into that amazing layout that everyone stays up dreaming about (err, maybe that's just me). However, life got in the way and well, trains were put on the back burning. But now I'm ready to jump back in again. And now thanks to the internet I am overwhelmed by all the choices and decisions that must be made. So basically, I have all Aristocraft.... an FA-1 Alco that I want to trick out with sound, remote control, light and smoke control. My current power supply is the Ultima Power Pack (10 amp) and one of the Critter set transformers. I also have one of the old style track receivers for a Train Engineer but not the transmitter. I will only be operating one overhead track, so I'm not so sure DCC will be cost effective for me nor really worth the price for what I am currently building. I read all weekend long about all the different types of sound boards, DCC stuff, and "rigs" people have come with, but at the end of the day I come up clueless on what to do. Do I finish purchasing the old school Train Engineer or is there some other direction where I should look and go? What decoder light/sound/smoke options are people installing nowadays? Ditch lighting? MARS light? Throttle suggestions? So here is where I was hoping to get some advice from the "Pros".... any and all advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

Be sure to attend the ECLSTS (EastCoastLargeScaleTrainShow) in York, PA near the end of March.
Biggest G show in North America!!!
I will be there at the Train_li booth.

Show is run by JJ productions, a division of Aristocraft.


----------

